# Looking for operators in West Chicagoland



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve Miller, Inc. is looking for operators for its salt/plow trucks and machines (skid steers and articulating loaders) in Naperville and the surrounding areas. We have competitive pay rates and we payout every 15th and 30th of each month. Plow/salt truck operators must have at least a Class B CDL. Must have plowing experience. 

PM me for rates and if you are interested in signing up. 

We are NOT looking for subcontractors with their own equipment, only operators, so please don't pm me looking for work for your own equipment.


----------



## adimatte29 (Nov 7, 2008)

Since i dont have enough post to send a pm yet here is my email. [email protected]. if you looking for a reliable operator shoot me an email and we can trade information.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Siberian Husky (Oct 3, 2010)

Im Unable to send you a PM Please Email Me at [email protected] and we can talk Tank you
David


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Siberian Husky;1082116 said:


> Im Unable to send you a PM Please Email Me at [email protected] and we can talk Tank you
> David


hey i had sent you an email did you get it??? if not shoot me one at [email protected]


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

no I have not received an email from you 'reliable snow and ice'. I just sent you an email.


----------



## ReeseM43 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't PM, please email me at [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Still looking for operators.


----------



## blacksheep (Jan 24, 2010)

Dekalb area here. Class A looking for sidework. chicagochoppers at gmail


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Still need a skid steer operator.


----------



## dggrass (Nov 27, 2008)

I can give you a hand this year give me a call: Dave 815-970-4714


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

were all set for the winter.


----------

